

Apple's Website Ad Placement - Why? - cobookman

Any web designer want to chime in on why apple placed ads across the entire width of the screen, outside of the menu bar container?
Maybe its just me, but the styling doesn&#x27;t seem to match Apple&#x27;s streamlined minimalism.<p>Screen-shot of their website: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;LZoOp0D.png<p>With the ads &#x27;fixed&#x27;: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;8XTv8y9.png
======
cobookman
\--Reposted so you can simple 'click' the links--

Screen-shot of their website:
[http://i.imgur.com/LZoOp0D.png](http://i.imgur.com/LZoOp0D.png)

With the ads 'fixed':
[http://i.imgur.com/8XTv8y9.png](http://i.imgur.com/8XTv8y9.png)

------
crashandburn4
[http://www.apple.com/uk/](http://www.apple.com/uk/) is similar to the fixed
version: [http://imgur.com/rILJD18](http://imgur.com/rILJD18)

~~~
cobookman
Thanks for the link, weird the US site is different in that regard.

